# Padron 1964, X000 Natural VS. Maduro?!



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

I only had 2 Padrons so far, 3000 or 4000 Natural and Londres Maddy. Liked the maddy better, taste wise. After doing some reading and posts, looks like more people like maddies VS naturals in general, is that correct? I see in the past CA in late 90s and early 2000s always gave high marks to maddies, but in the last 5 years they gave more high ratings to the natural, si that because they push CA to give them high ratings on naturals to boost sales, since maddies sell more?! i know the highest Padrom rating was 1926 No.9 natural, receiving 97 rating?! I know the special editions high marks are all maduros like the 45 year familly reserve 95 rating, 1926 80 years maduro 96 rating, but I think both of these only come in maddy. So why you think? What do you guys like more maddies or natties, and why? I am about to get a PAM Exclusivo or Imperial to try. I got a bunch of X000s resting now in both maddy and natty to compare.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

If I buy a padron, I buy the maduro. Simple as that. They just make a damn good maduro, I prefer maduro cigars, so those are the ones I buy.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

From what I've gathered, the maduro far out-paces the natural across the entire Padron line. My personal taste vastly prefers the maduro, with the '64 Imperial being my overall favorite. The '26 is a very good smoke, but not nearly up to it's price point. A little rest and there is no detectable difference between the '64 and the '26, at least in my experience.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> From what I've gathered, the maduro far out-paces the natural across the entire Padron line. My personal taste vastly prefers the maduro, with the '64 Imperial being my overall favorite. The '26 is a very good smoke, but not nearly up to it's price point. A little rest and there is no detectable difference between the '64 and the '26, at least in my experience.


Herf. Thats what i figured and now CA is trying to rate naturals high so people try of those too. When they came out maddies were all getting the cake over the natties. Imperial is the one I am leaning towards as well to try next. I like the Londres size, have Delicias, 2000, and Churchill maddies to try next and wanted to get a PAM as well. In my local B&M Imperial and Exclusive cost pretty much the same $16, so I will go for the Imperial since it is more or less MSRP I think, even on line.



FiveStar said:


> If I buy a padron, I buy the maduro. Simple as that. They just make a damn good maduro, I prefer maduro cigars, so those are the ones I buy.


I figured most do, so I wanted to ask why, why maduro since CA rates natties high as well, and highest rated padron is No.9 1926 Natural?! Is CA just pushing Natties for Padron?


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

As a self-proclaimed Padron expert, here's my opinions:

First, excluding any of their "extra-special" stuff like the 80th, 45th, 40th stuff that are not as widely available. Those are all amazing smokes that have no rivals, but are best saved for special occasions like weddings, etc.

1926 is #1
1964 is #2
Their X000 line is #3

Now, Padron is famous for their Maduro wrappers. Not saying their Naturals are not good, but they are not _as_ good. There are some out there that dislike the flavor of Maduro, and thats fine. But for 90% of people, I think we would agree the Maduro's are superior across all lines.

I LOVE the 1926 line. Its pretty much unbeatable in taste/quality/enjoyment. However, its also very costly. Many would argue its overpriced. I dont know about that, but I do agree that unless $$$ is not an issue, its not going to be a "regular" smoke.

I find the 1964's the best regular smoke. Not a daily smoke, as they are still pricey, but I almost always have a box (usually nearing empty) in my humidor.

The X000 line is nice, but I dont buy/smoke them often. I'd rather go for a non-Padron stick if I'm not going with the 1964's.

Get a 1964 Imperial Maduro and a nice glass of Scotch. You wont regret it.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

rajuabju said:


> As a self-proclaimed Padron expert, here's my opinions:
> 
> First, excluding any of their "extra-special" stuff like the 80th, 45th, 40th stuff that are not as widely available. Those are all amazing smokes that have no rivals, but are best saved for special occasions like weddings, etc.
> 
> ...


Yep, Imperial is the one I thought of getting. I have Delicias and londres in natural, will try and if I do not care for them like I did not for 4000 natty, I will stick to maddies. I really liked that Londres maddy, made me want to want more. I love scotch with my sticks almost always. I want to try *Balvenie 12 year* old Doublewood next. Thanks buddy.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

for me at the price point nothing beats a 1964 exclusivo, the piramids are good 2, my favorite vitolas. But the "rare" stuff such as the 80th 40th are just completly not worth it. Including the 45th,i still dont see whats the big deal about it, I smoked 5 and they were just blah.


----------



## Mirrorlure7m (Dec 12, 2008)

For me personally I enjoy the Padron 1964 Naturals in any size with or without age. They smoke smooth as silk. When I am in the mood for some more power then I will go and grab a 1926 Maduro in any size. But if you gave me the choice to pick one or the other. I will go for the 1964 Natural in a heartbeat. That is just me though. I am sure everyone is going to be different. Different smokes for different folks : )


----------



## 58665 (Jan 30, 2018)

*In agreement re 1964 Padron Natural*



Mirrorlure7m said:


> For me personally I enjoy the Padron 1964 Naturals in any size with or without age. They smoke smooth as silk. When I am in the mood for some more power then I will go and grab a 1926 Maduro in any size. But if you gave me the choice to pick one or the other. I will go for the 1964 Natural in a heartbeat. That is just me though. I am sure everyone is going to be different. Different smokes for different folks : )


I agree with you. LOVE this cigar BUT the maduro make me hiccup like a 9 y/o girl. No other cigar has that effect on me????

Dr. Raoul Duke


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

the natural are smooth and light compared to the maduro. Its really whatever you are in the mood for? Sometimes i enjoy a lighter smoke. When or if you get into CCs you will notice they are not the power house that many NCs are prone to be. I sold off many of my NCs for that reason.


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

From my understanding, all Padrons use the same tobacco. How long the tobacco is aged determines which line it goes into.

As for maddy vs connie, personal preference. I still prefer connecticuts as they lack some of the bite but also like maduros for their sweetness.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Dr Raoul Duke said:


> I agree with you. LOVE this cigar BUT the maduro make me hiccup like a 9 y/o girl. No other cigar has that effect on me????
> 
> Dr. Raoul Duke












Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Once I tasted Maduros I usually choose that dark wrapper, longer fermentation I believe makes a better smoke.


----------

